# So pissed



## sunflower (Dec 15, 2008)

So last night we are out me and my husband with some friends. WELL what come puking out of his mouth. The fact that the girls he dated before me he didnt like them clingly overly touchy and he would aoid KISSING THEM because its just to PERSONAL?????? Ok so if that was sooooo person then why the hell did he kiss my friend TWICE might I add. I am so angry and I dont even know what to say to him. Seriously. Now this puts a entire new spin on things???


----------



## TNgirl232 (Oct 5, 2008)

Maybe being with you changed his perspective on kissing? 

You are doing yourself no good jumping to the worst place possible. Try talking to him (calmly) and ask him after what he said last night its making it hard for you to understand if kissing was that much of a put off then why was it comfortable for him with her. 

Remember, communication, communication, communication!! You sit on this and stew and get mad and he doesn't really know what your mad about isn't good. You have to discuss it with him.


----------



## kirkster5 (Sep 23, 2008)

careful SF. Sounds like you are spinning YOURSELF into Your Dark Place. Mountains out of molehills my dear lady.


----------



## sunflower (Dec 15, 2008)

TNgirl232 said:


> Maybe being with you changed his perspective on kissing?
> 
> You are doing yourself no good jumping to the worst place possible. Try talking to him (calmly) and ask him after what he said last night its making it hard for you to understand if kissing was that much of a put off then why was it comfortable for him with her.
> 
> Remember, communication, communication, communication!! You sit on this and stew and get mad and he doesn't really know what your mad about isn't good. You have to discuss it with him.




I do remember one time drinking with friends and telling him give so and so a kiss and he was like NO I only kiss my WIFE and this was after all that had happend. I didnt know about it but I was a little taken back and flatterd with his response so maybe your right! I just was a little sore about that one last night.


----------



## sunflower (Dec 15, 2008)

kirkster5 said:


> careful SF. Sounds like you are spinning YOURSELF into Your Dark Place. Mountains out of molehills my dear lady.





You right thanks for talking to me guys! I think that I will just tell him that I am still a little sore about the subject and him saying that kinda just struck a nerve. And I dont like hearing that response. And two we dont even kiss KISS like that you know not even during sex so I get a little but hurt on it. I will just calmly tell him how I feel and say I dont want to get into it all again BUT I want you to know how I felt.


----------



## turnera (Jan 22, 2010)

Maybe you need to try acting like an adult, and ELIMINATE alcohol from your life.


----------



## Dancing Nancie (Jul 1, 2008)

turnera said:


> Maybe you need to try acting like an adult, and ELIMINATE alcohol from your life.


I drink responsibly, and am an adult.


----------



## turnera (Jan 22, 2010)

Sorry, I read into your first post that you had been drinking. Probably the word 'puking', lol. And the second example you gave was of drinking. My assumption.

It's just very easy to escalate things, or say what we shouldn't, or make them seem worse, though, when we've been drinking. 

Why would you ask him to kiss your friend, anyway? Wouldn't that make him uncomfortable?

I guess that's why I said what I did.

I agree, though, that maybe because he didn't love those earlier girls, the way they acted wasn't something he found endearing. With you, he'd love you no matter what you did (and vice versa). 

So...did you talk to him about it?


----------



## sunflower (Dec 15, 2008)

ya I did speak with him about a little bit. I dont know what to do maybe I will NEVER get over this I dont know. I hate what he did and I hate the person that did that. It really makes me sick. and expecially with HER she is a freakin psycho. why the hell did he do that. I am so at lost with words and myself. I try to stay positive I really do but its so hard.


----------



## turnera (Jan 22, 2010)

There's another thread about why do men cheat. It's interesting.

The real question is what can you accept? No one would blame you if you walked away. I know I would.


----------



## Initfortheduration (Dec 12, 2008)

I would find it just as difficult imaging my wife topless in a strip poker game.


----------



## sunflower (Dec 15, 2008)

Well I agree with you but again I think that what he did is worst then what I did. by FAR


----------



## TNgirl232 (Oct 5, 2008)

Does he know what you did? (just curious) and does he think what you did is worse?


----------



## sunflower (Dec 15, 2008)

Ya he knew what I did I told him what I did the next morning he almost left me for it. But Ya he thinks that what I did is the same as what he did. I dont though I mean I didnt touch anyone so. And I had my hands covering me. As far as I remember. I dont think that its as serious.


----------



## turnera (Jan 22, 2010)

sunflower said:


> As far as I remember.


Now is it starting to make sense when I say to eliminate alcohol from your life? 

Do you think that driven, responsible adults achieve great things - or even just what they WANT to achieve - if they get so drunk they can't even remember what they did while drunk? And then have to suffer consequences simply because they abused alcohol?


----------



## sunflower (Dec 15, 2008)

I agree with you. My husband told me that he will not go out anymore. And he hates drinking and me drinking because now I am becoming emotional. So, I just cant do it anymore and well I just dont think that its worth it because it just causes problems. People say that alcohol isnt a excuse but it IS people really dont understand that its a drug and it affects the way that you think. And you do things you normaly wouldnt do when drinking. For example my husband wouldnt have kissed my friend sober NO WAY. but drinking of course you are vunrable and you feel all the neglected feelings and bravery.. Just like I did.


----------

